

If: “We've moved support to Stack Overflow” you say: “We've moved our business” - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2014/11/when-you-hear-were-moving-support-to.html

======
PhantomGremlin
Nobody wants to weigh in on support and/or lack thereof?

I've used a number of very expensive "Enterprise Level" products, and they
generally had good support.

But, dollar for dollar, I've always admired the very tiny vendors. I've paid
them a mere pittance for personal computer software, and yet they have
provided exemplary support for it. Programs like Carbon Copy Cloner and
VueScan come to mind. Enterprise level support at double-digit prices!

